# Advice on TRT



## Spiros22 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey guys I recently had some blood tests and my testosterone levels came back at 320ng. I'm 38 yrs old and my doctor recommend I take clomiphene citrate 50mg eod and anastrozole .5 mg every 5th day. I know that the clomid will jump start my natural levels but it's more expensive then taking test at low levels. My question is if my levels reach normal with the clomid will they stay there and if not wouldn't a low dose of test be a better option?


----------



## Jin (Oct 6, 2017)

I was on Clomid monotherapy for 2+ years. Got my test levels up to the mid 400s but my low test symptoms got progressively worse. Additionally I have permanent vision changes; I have lots of "floaters" in my eyes and it's annoying on sunny days. Clomid can cause this. 

Ive not heard of running Adex concurrently with Clomid for hrt.

Are you experiencing symptoms? Why did you get tested?


----------



## snake (Oct 6, 2017)

Get him to script you some test and be done with it. If he wants to do this stupid dance, let him do it on his time and on his dime. Fix low T with testosterone. 

What the hell do you do when the oil is low in your truck? You add oil!


----------



## Spiros22 (Oct 6, 2017)

I read about the vision side effect but I haven't experienced it. I think it's pointless to be on Clomid for 2 years and thats what I'm trying to avoid. Thanks for the info Jin


----------



## Spiros22 (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm trying to get him to prescribe it to me. My doc tells me that test will shut me down, in my experience when the test is done I take the clonid to start me back up but at this point in my life I'd rather just take a low dose of test. I just don't see the point to take clomid and it cost more the test. I lived in Greece where test was regularly available from the pharmacy and clomid cost $7 for a pack of 25 and I paid $45 for 13 pills just doesnt make sense.


----------

